# Bluetooth: No device found

## Ephracis

I am trying to get bluetooth to work on my laptop for the first time. I have followed the guide at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml but hciconfig give me nothing.

I have an Acer 1360 and I am not even sure if bluetooth is working since I broke the "protection-shield" on the side of the laptop some time ago. The two "lamps" are still intact, but.. (sorry for the lack of better words but it's late. :P)

I have pressed a little button with a bluetooth-logo which lights and this gives me:

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd7 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e057 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

Don't know if it even makes any difference. :/

Here's some more output from dmesg:

```

novusita ephracis # dmesg | grep -ie ".*\(hci\)\|\(blue\).*"

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io mem 0xd0005800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0x00001c00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0x00001c20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0x00001c40

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[193]  MMIO=[d0005000-d00057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

```

Is the device broken? Any things I should check?

Thanks for _any_ help at all with this.

----------

## thesnowman

What does lsusb give you?  You may need to use lsusb -v to get more detailed output.

----------

## Ephracis

 *thesnowman wrote:*   

> What does lsusb give you?  You may need to use lsusb -v to get more detailed output.

 

Here is lsusb -v (I don't know if it matter but the device is intergrated in the laptop, no dongle or similar connected via usb).

```

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:10.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xb7

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xc0 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0300 lowspeed power

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:10.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xb7

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xc0 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0300 lowspeed power

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:10.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xb7

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xc0 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0300 lowspeed power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:10.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xb7

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xc0 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

```

I have no idea what all this means.

----------

## SomniOne

 *Ephracis wrote:*   

>  *thesnowman wrote:*   What does lsusb give you?  You may need to use lsusb -v to get more detailed output. 
> 
> Here is lsusb -v (I don't know if it matter but the device is intergrated in the laptop, no dongle or similar connected via usb).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No Bluetooth USB devices there, does it work in Windows?

----------

## rmh3093

what does 'hcitool scan' return?

----------

## Ephracis

I have never installed Windows on the machine so I don't know. There is a bluetooth device intergrated on the laptop but it may be broken since the shield-glass-thingy is gone.

Here is what I get from hcitool

```

# hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

```

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

Hello,

the same problem here on HP nc6320. Bluetooth is 100% included, but not functional.

dmesg | grep hcd

```

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 50, io base 0x00006020

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 58, io base 0x00006040

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 177, io base 0x00006060

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 185, io base 0x00006080

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 50, io mem 0xe8584000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

```

Any sugesstions?

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

It seems to, that kernel can't find them .. 

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.18-emission1 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

??? Probably this is bluetooth?

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 3

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0424 ProdID=2503 Rev= 0.01

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=08ff ProdID=2580 Rev= 6.21

S:  Product=Fingerprint Sensor

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=   8 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.18-emission1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.18-emission1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.18-emission1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.18-emission1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

```

----------

## yinrunning

Having the same issue.  I can see that it's connected:

```
cat5 yinrunning # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 413c:8126 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 413c:a005 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

The "Dell" device is clearly listed as bluetooth in "lsusb -v"

but hciconfig... nothing.  /etc/init.d/bluetooth starts with no errors, but hciconfig just has nothing.

Anybody... bueller?

----------

## lxxb

I have no idea if this will help. But I had to 

```
echo enable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth 
```

This automagically made the tools hciconfig and hcitool work.

Hopes this helps.

----------

